# Quality Espresso Ruby Domestic machine



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Although very little information on this new machine is 'out there', I have to say it is an awesome machine! Next time I am down in Cardiff, I'll try to remember my video camera so I can film it in action! The machine oozes quality and is exceptionally well put together. Watch this space guys, in a little while, this machine is going to be a real contender - once people have seen it and worked with it. Well worth considering next time you get an attack of upgraditis!!

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Ruby.html


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

...but for that price you could get a Rocket or an Expobar Dual Boiler, both with E61 heads. What's the Ruby got that they haven't?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The Ruby uses a E61 style head, much like most of the other machines out there, which incorporates a thermosyphon. It's worth remembering that the E61 was invented in 1961 by Ernesto Valente and was first used on a Faema machine. Faema went to Spain in 1956 and went on to create the Futurmat brand in 1978 which is now one of the Quality Espresso brands (Futurmat, Gaggia, Visacrem, Italcrem and Mairali). The important thing for us to take into consideration is that The Quality Espresso Ruby is a machine that draws on all of the years of experience of manufacturing commercial machines, putting all this expertise and technology into a domestic machine. Quality Espresso have been making machines since 1952. One of the key contributors to espresso technology, the incorporation of vertical release electro-valves underneath the group heads, was developed in Barcelona, and is now used by all their competitors. The Ruby has a powerful 1.5kW element and a 5 year warranty. It's built to last and makes great coffee - well worth a look!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The Ruby has double protection for the heating element. In addition to the safety thermostat if the level of water is not at working level, the machine does not heat up.

The machine has an easy to remove drip tray that has a float to indicate it's full. It has powerful steam for steaming milk and a water outlet, both of which are adjustable due to being attached by flexible ball joints. It has a 1.5 Litre copper boiler, with a 3 Litre removable water tank. It may not have the mirror finish of the Rocket machines, but it is on a par performance wise and uses commercial quality components which means it will last.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's a pic showing how the drip tray attaches to the front of the machine.......


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

At the moment the machine is only available over here in black (red ones coming soon so I'm told!!)


----------



## duan (Aug 23, 2020)

I am looking for my first espresso machine and so far the Letit Mara X might be the first choice.

Yesterday, I just found Gaggia introduces Gaggia RUBY.

INTRODUCING THE NEW GAGGIA RUBY LINE

Gaggia Ruby- Quick intro

However, there is just a few information about it and the appearance seems the same as old one. Does anyone have information about it?


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

duan said:


> I am looking for my first espresso machine and so far the Letit Mara X might be the first choice.
> 
> Yesterday, I just found Gaggia introduces Gaggia RUBY.
> 
> ...


 I too saw that from GaggiaDirect and when I saw the date of this OP, am a bit confused.

GD really need to take the camera duties off the old farts in the office and get some of the younger staff involved or hire a blogger or sumert. The videos are cringe :classic_laugh:

At ~£1800, it's too pricey for me to ever consider it.

Why so expensive?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

coffeebean said:


> The Ruby has double protection for the heating element. In addition to the safety thermostat if the level of water is not at working level, the machine does not heat up.


 In fairness that's actually pretty standard on all machines and has been for decades.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Dave, I posted that 8 years ago and don't sell them any more....... 🙄 Lol


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

coffeebean said:


> Dave, I posted that 8 years ago and don't sell them any more....... 🙄 Lol not really a 'new' machine!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

coffeebean said:


> Dave, I posted that 8 years ago and don't sell them any more....... 🙄 Lol


 Caught by the combo of small mobile phone screen and the dreaded zombie thread revival. I did think it was an odd feature (for Gaggia) to highlight in the present day? 😂


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

When I was selling them they were Visacrem machines so maybe Gaggia have bought them and are passing them off as new?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

coffeebean said:


> When I was selling them they were Visacrem machines so maybe Gaggia have bought them and are passing them off as new?


 I think Visacrem and Gaggia are both owned by Quality Espresso now. Perhaps they think it will move better under a brand with greater recognition.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

coffeebean said:


> When I was selling them they were Visacrem machines so maybe Gaggia have bought them and are passing them off as new?


 There have been a lot of quiet little takeovers in the last few years and "re-launches". At host 2019 I went to quite a few stands where they supposedly served the "prosumer" market. In truth there are very few manufacturers that actually take it seriously with the majority having their eyes firmly on the commercial market. Perhaps Coronavirus will change that...

17+ years ago when I did the design for the Duetto, I advised Izzo to use the same brew boiler tech in the multi group commercial machines (wither with Lever groups or solenoid E61s). I cited quite a few advantages. This was multiple small brew boilers and one larger service boiler.



Different extraction temps for each group (individual) PID controls for each group


ability to switch off unused groups


redundancy in the event of a problem


Very fast warm-up for espresso readiness as opposed to the large commercials


No link between service boiler temp and brew temp


Ability to have individual pressure settings per group (e.g. some groups at 8 bar, others at 9) etc..


Potential for individual small vibration pumps for each group (option)


There were a few other special tricks as well....however they never did it...of course now all this stuff might seem quite normal, pedestrian even, but can you imagine it on a 4 group machine almost 20 years ago.


----------



## bbdex (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi all,

for more information on the Gaggia Ruby you can find it on the Evoca Group website https://www.evocagroup.com/ under the Gaggia brand

The Ruby has been around for some years and has been sold in large numbers across europe under the brand name Visacrem by Quality Espresso

in 2018 Evoca Group purchased Quality Espresso & Gaggia Professional ( not to be confused with Gaggia Domestic - Philips owned )

in 2020 the Ruby returns displaying the Gaggia brand instead

as far as i'm aware the machine has the same design and components as the larger commercial equipment sold as Visacrem or Gaggia

View attachment Gaggia_Brochure Ruby.pdf


----------

